# Unistrut Bow Press



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is the bow press i made using a unistrut. It is different in that the crank end moves while the other end is clamped to the unistrut. The length of bows it will press is only limited to the length of the strut.



















The sliders are made from an old plastic cutting board I had laying around, but UHMW or even oak would work fine. I made them on a table saw.



















The camera died before I could get a pic of it pressing a bow.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Excellent plan!!!*

Great press, very innovative!!!

That looks like a well thought out and versatile press. It should handle about any bow or task you could encounter. The workmanship looks meticulous as well.

Before building my pipe clamp press I considered using the unistrut but went the route I did because it was a little simpler and easier.

I'm using pieces of cutting board for shims in another press i'm working on... To make 1 1/2" square tubing fit in 2" tightly and slide well.


----------



## willy j (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks great. Get some more pics up when you can.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

This shows how the sliding end is clamped to the strut.










The fingers are 1/2" key stock bent at 90 degrees. The one for a draw stop can be moved where ever you want it.










The blocks that hold the fingers allow the finger to adjust in or out and apart as needed.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Me likeyyyy,,,,,,,, good job !


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Uni-Press design*

I made one with a Unistrut that is a little diffrent. I don't have a welder and use a jack screw and wooden fingers. And yes it works fine and the fingers are birch plywood and it is a straight push so they are plenty strong. Yes if I had a welder and a Bridgeport I would make a spiffy one like the E-Z press but I don't so I had to improvise. Plus the unistrut is mounted on the front of my workbench so I have a string jig, bow press and a bow vise using the same strut.


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

i love strut! its like PVC there is no end to what you can make with it! good job looks great!


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. I almost called it the scrap pile press since I just used what I had laying around. The nice thing about using strut is that you can just screw it to the edge of a bench or table and add another chunk if you need more length.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job ...


----------



## todd446 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Any pics*



Tunaboy said:


> I made one with a Unistrut that is a little diffrent. I don't have a welder and use a jack screw and wooden fingers. And yes it works fine and the fingers are birch plywood and it is a straight push so they are plenty strong. Yes if I had a welder and a Bridgeport I would make a spiffy one like the E-Z press but I don't so I had to improvise. Plus the unistrut is mounted on the front of my workbench so I have a string jig, bow press and a bow vise using the same strut.


I like the no welding idea. I plan to build a press soon, but my poor welding skills and having to leave home for welder access are delaying the project. Do you have any pictures of your press?
Thanks


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got to said, you used what tools you had to do and got the job done. Real nice and thoughful.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Great idea*

This idea hasn't gotten nearly the attention it deserves. There's tremendous potential with this plan, particularly for those who need a press and can't weld.

It shouldn't take too much modification from the original plan to come up with a no weld modification for those who need to.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

SDLAW said:


> The sliders are made from an old plastic cutting board I had laying around, but UHMW or even oak would work fine. I made them on a table saw.


Ya right old cutting board laying around. Your wife is going to be pissed when she finds her cutting board gone!


----------



## Huh (May 13, 2009)

*All thread?*

Is that standard all thread or acme threaded rod? If it is standard how smooth is it? I have been curious about the difference under a load and just curious if pressing a bow was enough force to warrant the acme rod.

Did you consider using some sort of a trolley in the channel? The angle iron clamp was a great idea. I had thought of using a trolley, but was worried about the uneven pressure since most trolleys are made under the assumption that the load is hanging straight down.....or at least it seems that way to me.

Great Idea!!!!


----------



## caribou77 (Apr 11, 2010)

That is CRAZY i was just looking at using keystock and square tubing yesterday for adjustable fingers! Was at fleet farm and had the parts in my hand. Was a different design and I like yours better! Great looks like I'm gonna be out in the shop again!


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

*Now that usin' your noggin*

Nice


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Can you post a parts list for those of us who don't have scrap laying around. What about a step by step also.


----------



## CR 82nd (Dec 28, 2008)

Great Ideal. I realy love your key stock and square tubing idea. I am in the process of building one right now. I'm using two pieces of square tubing more like the EZ press, but was going with something difference for the fingers. I think I will steal your idea instead.


----------



## hONORSTICK (Nov 22, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else has done something similar to this using Unistrut? It looks like a design of this type could easily be converted to a drawboard and/or shooting machine.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

very nice, i use unistrut everyday and have never thought of this just awesome,, just do yourself a favor and every now and then spray or drop just a little 3 n 1 oil or wd on the sliding strut. believe it or not uni will bind every now and then just a dab will do it though


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I might have to try one of these just to tinker :wink:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That is a great design!!

Well done!

Allen


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Whats with the black paint!?!?:wink:

That is a great idea! I need a week off to build all of the cool toys I am seeing on here!

Not sure I have the guts to steal one of my wifes cutting boards though!:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

That thing is MINT!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

thwackaddict said:


> Whats with the black paint!?!?:wink:


Only string jigs need to be blue. If anyone uses key stock for the fingers, make them longer than the ones I made to give more clearance between the press and the limbs. Mine are a little too tight.


----------



## fz1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Blue Tick said:


> Can you post a parts list for those of us who don't have scrap laying around. What about a step by step also.


nice !!!


----------



## hONORSTICK (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a great idea, anybody else done one like this? Let's see some pictures!!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Here is another design, no weld, fingers purchased here on AT.







Hope I did this right. Press works good as do fingers.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Why is one finger not bent over on the tip? Use it as a draw stop? I am lost and can't seem to figure out the hows and whys of this.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

this is sharp


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

thwackaddict said:


> Why is one finger not bent over on the tip? Use it as a draw stop? I am lost and can't seem to figure out the hows and whys of this.


It allows the cam to turn without removing the draw stop on the cam.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

SDLAW said:


> It allows the cam to turn without removing the draw stop on the cam.


That now makes sense and I see why that would be handy!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice press


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I am thinking of trying to make this press, but also make a draw board, hooter shooter, and string stretcher all using the same towers.
SD you need to do this so I can see how it should be done!:wink:


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Tunaboy said:


> View attachment 1271363
> Here is another design, no weld, fingers purchased here on AT.
> View attachment 1271361
> 
> Hope I did this right. Press works good as do fingers.


More details and pics please. This could work for me. I like it!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Tunaboy said:


> View attachment 1271363
> Here is another design, no weld, fingers purchased here on AT.
> View attachment 1271361
> 
> Hope I did this right. Press works good as do fingers.


What's the story behind the Harley Tank pictured on bench?
Good looking press also.


----------



## TXBuckhorn (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome Press. Wish I'd seen this's a week ago!!


----------



## TOMAXIMUS (Aug 2, 2010)

You have skills my friend.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Is that just regular all thread? or acme thread?


----------



## hONORSTICK (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like all thread to me.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Regular all-thread with a coupler nut on the sliding bar.


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

What are the chances of getting some pictures of this in action. Want to see how much clearance it has from cam?


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

xx2


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Like I said earlier, the fingers need to be longer on the horizontal or taller than the ones I made to give the cams more clearance. You could also adapt standard style fingers to work quite easily.


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tunaboy, can you say who you bought the fingers from?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

apt2106 said:


> Tunaboy, can you say who you bought the fingers from?


Just look around a little at the DIY press threads, and it should become obvious.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

SD,

On the stationary end does it have much flex? I just wondered if the base of the stationary end needed to be longer. I am also thinking of making one like this that will stretch strings also(300lb pull). This is why I am asking if the stationary end is solid or wants to push or pull over.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Flex is very minimal. The unistrut would bend before the arm would.


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

SDLAW said:


> Like I said earlier, the fingers need to be longer on the horizontal or taller than the ones I made to give the cams more clearance. You could also adapt standard style fingers to work quite easily.


So.... no working pics?


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I bought the fingers here from Safari 92...the slimline press guy. They were $100 but work good. As far as the harley tank on the bench it is a bank. I never realized now much junk is around my workbench. I have another archery only bench in the other room. The no weld press works good. Maybe not as good as an E-Z press but I won't spend that much money unless the press comes with a nice bow attached.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

7018rodburner said:


> So.... no working pics?


I moved about a year and a half ago and most of my equipment is still in storage. Hoping to get a shop this year. Sucks.


----------



## Ritter970 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Tunaboy said:


> I bought the fingers here from Safari 92...the slimline press guy. They were $100 but work good. As far as the harley tank on the bench it is a bank. I never realized now much junk is around my workbench. I have another archery only bench in the other room. The no weld press works good. Maybe not as good as an E-Z press but I won't spend that much money unless the press comes with a nice bow attached.


You should post up some more pics of your press. Are you just bolting the unistrut to the unistrut with spring or cone nuts? What keeps it from torquing sideways?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Great unistrut bowpress! Any special tips for bending the keystock?


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

use a compact bender from harbor freight. it will bend up to 5/8 stock


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

BowBaker1640 said:


> use a compact bender from harbor freight. it will bend up to 5/8 stock


Thanks!


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Tag


----------



## wriffwraff (Mar 17, 2013)

This press so simple and innovative. Nice one.


----------



## Nutcase2be (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Rxr04 (Feb 8, 2019)

nt7332 said:


> i love strut! its like PVC there is no end to what you can make with it! good job looks great!


Agreed. There are so many different fittings and connectors for this stuff that it is super versatile.


----------



## Fdalebowhunter7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thats awesome!


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Following

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgardner274 (Jan 16, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## lharcher95 (Feb 17, 2019)

Good idea


----------

